# Hello from Brisbane, Australia!



## MrsAriGold (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone! 
I've only recently become a MAC addict and from the few days I've spent lurking here I've found so much amazing information about all things MAC. I can definitely tell this site isn't going to be good for my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm currently studying to be a MUA and can't wait to learn more tips from all of you!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome MrsAriGold!!

Make sure you check out the aussie chat threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xo


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 18, 2010)

YAY!! More aussies, hiya from another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Come on over to aussie chat and say hi - we are a pretty friendly bunch


----------



## miss rochelle (Mar 18, 2010)

aloha from hawaii, MrsAriGold!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

helllos hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I'm from brisbane tooooooooooooooo & i just became an addict tooo.HAHA! 

hope to see you aroundddd


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello! Welcome to Specktra, hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## EaboniElii (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome from another Brisvegas resident


----------



## tangledrose (Mar 20, 2010)

There's quite a few of us, aren't there? Welcome to the forum, pull up a chair and enjoy.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2010)

MrsAriGold!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 21, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 24, 2010)

to specktra! have fun posting!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!  I've always wanted to visit Australia. Heard it's beautiful there.


----------



## Purple (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------

